# Joseph Campbell Intresting Perspective



## Mlags45 (Apr 30, 2010)

Most of us (I know I did) think of depersonalization as this terrible curse that has been bestowed upon us. We're thrown into this horrible nightmare of dissociation and visual disturbances. Why do we linger on in this state? Fear and Misunderstanding. We live our whole lives with the person inside us that we know. When that person (ego) has suddenly disappeared, for most of us this is horrific and unbearable. But after time and acceptance we come to realize that the weaker person we once were has left, but what remains is a much stronger individual.






Here, Joseph Campbell talks about the young adult ego being broken so that a new stronger ego can take its place. Very similar to what all DP/DR experience. This may shed new light on this subject.


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate this idea. I know what my real self feels like and anything else won't do.


----------

